
The Donut Hustle - zavulon
http://www.theplayerstribune.com/arron-afflalo-knicks-kendrick-lamar/
======
timbrah
The song "Black Boy Fly" on Kendrick's Good Kid Maad City talks about how he
was jealous of Afflalo.

[https://youtu.be/BPAxrGT2emw](https://youtu.be/BPAxrGT2emw)

------
bluedino
I paid for my first PowerBook G4 this way. I didn't buy the built-in
SuperDrive because I knew I'd burn it out in a few months, so I got a Sony
FireWire DVD writer.

I had my PC setup with all the file sharing programs, hammering my cable modem
24/7, downloading movies and music. DVD's were $10 and audio CD's were $5.

My main competition was bootleg movies on regular CD's that you could buy at
flea markets, gas stations and party store but they had terrible quality. Not
just because they had to fit on a CD but many of them were shot in the theater
with a handheld video camera, not rips from IRC channels. They were only $5,
though.

It was way too much work driving around dropping discs off and I couldn't use
my laptop for learning Cocoa, so I stopped doing it after a few months.

------
klean92
I have more respect for hustle than intelligence. Love this story.

~~~
crabasa
I think you mean "knowledge" or "education". There's nothing in this story to
indicate the writer isn't intelligent.

~~~
dkrich
There's nothing in that comment that implies that the author believes the
writer isn't intelligent.

~~~
klean92
Yes. The writer is definitely very smart. But on top of smart, he hustles.
That's the part I admire most.

------
beatpanda
My friend and I also hustled bootleg rap albums in the early 2000s, but in our
case, we were two white kids selling the explicit versions of the albums you
couldn't buy at the nearest music store, which was a Wal-Mart. Lots of our
customers already had the album, they just wanted the version with the curses
left in.

It was also (to us) INCREDIBLY expensive to buy a CD burner, so before either
of us could get one, we made cassette tapes of the albums, and sold those.

The weirdest thing for me to think about looking back on it is how many of my
peers still had cassette tape players in the year 2000.

------
nommm-nommm
We also had two $5 CD hustlers in my high school in the Napster days. I can
attest - The demand was insane. Retail price was really high and $5 seemed to
be the sweet spot of affordability.

~~~
mrspeaker
I remember someone back in the pre-napster days when CD writers were thousands
of dollars. They were selling "The Best of Bill" on CD for $15 a pop: it had
Windows 95, Visual Basic, Word etc, Visual C++...

------
vonklaus
_If you’re a man of your word and people can count on you, it cuts across all
lines._

This was a pretty inspirational story, I really enjoyed it. He seems like a
smart guy, and I am sure he enjoys playing ball, obviously a very successful
guy. He picked an avenue and followed through going pro. If he had more
opportunities it would be interesting to see if he turned out as an academic
or entrepreneur or if having to fight for everything he had is what made him
so great.

------
roflchoppa
By the time i hit highschool, it was easy to find music and movies online, but
modding the hardware to play it, PSP, DS flashcards, chipping xbox, PS1, was
ripe. esp. because no-one else knew how to use a soldering iron, and the whole
bricking your device warning turned people off.

------
Graziano_M
I made dozens of dollars by running across the street to buy 5c candies only
to sell them for 10c each. Good times.

------
jongraehl
Really clear writing. Sweet story.

------
wmeredith
This is an engaging story, but that's one of the worst, most distracting
websites for reading I've ever seen. Random page animations? Fuck off.

~~~
swampthinker
Are we looking at the same website? It looks very clean to me, with the
exception of the animation at the top.

------
webwanderings
It's a good read, but I don't know what it is teaching. Ethics anyone?

~~~
orthoganol
Bluntly, that's a very white person response. Do you know about Compton?
Anything that's not selling drugs or gang related to get out is fine. What's
right or wrong has a lot to do with the circumstances you're in.

~~~
wavefunction
I am a white person who worked at McDonalds to get money as a teenager.
Presumably something like that would have been ok? Or is that too "white?"

(Keep in mind I had friends in gangs, not Compton but they got in shootouts
nonetheless.)

~~~
rdancer
What valuable business skills are you gonna learn working at that fast-food
establishment?

